# "The Simpsons" Movie



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

http://news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/eo/20040211/en_movies_eo/13483

If they do, I just hope they don't screw it up. With the veteran crew in charge, and plenty of time to make it, it could turn out great.


----------

